# Fletchers BoatHouse-Chain Bridge 4/23-24 + Potomac Striper question



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, it looks like the Potomac is finally alive. Fishing was a little tough on Sunday afternoon with big crowds. We hiked up to a rocky point and a back current eddy about halfway between Fletchers and Chain Bridge. I got one hickory shad on a shad dart, but fish were exploding all over the place... shad, catfish, carp, herring. The water color was still stained, but no bad. Several other folks got shad on fly rods near our location.

The activity was lively enough that I decided to go back last night. The fishing was much better. I went to the same spot, this time with 1/4 oz pink shad darts and I hooked up with a nice hickory. I also packed an extra rod with some nightcrawlers in an effort to target some channel cats. I decided that I would fish a nightcrawler in the current after 5 non strikes on the shad dart... well, it was almost an hour before I soaked a nightcrawler. I landed 4 hickories and 2 big American Shad (at least that is what I think they were... 3 lb ranger, looked like a fat bodied shad but with a MUCH smaller mouth than the hickories), and countless white perch. It was impossible to keep the perch off the shad dart. The nightcrawlers also resulted in perch bite after perch bite. After landing between 40-50 perch up to 12 inches, and one 20 inch channel cat, I decided to call it a night. The river was alive with fish, from herring to carp, to catfish. Several large fish were also blowing up in the current mid river, I could not tell if they were rockfish or not.

My question is to all you experience Potomac fishermen out there with regards to catching rockfish. My window on getting a quality spring fish is begining to run short, and I would really like to get a shot at a good fish. My problem so far for targeting the Potomac fish has been

1) getting herring. The sibiki has not worked
2) location. Hains Point has not produced.
3) Fletchers does not seem to be suited to fish a fishfinder rig on a surf rod, especially the spot I have been fishing the last two nights (rocks)

My questions:

1) Where is the best location for a shore access rockfish?

2) If fishing around Fletchers w/o a boat, what is the best technique?

3) Does cut/live white perch make good striper bait? Lord knows tons of them are around.

I am going to give it a try tonight, and I would appreciate advice!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey French,

Good report. I've fished that stretch many times. If you can't get your fresh herring, buy frozen. What many folks do is rent one of the boats from Fletchers. If you don't have a motor for it, then you'll be getting some good exercise. 

Get the boat, stay close to shore and head upstream to get into the gorge a bit more. You will use double droppers baited with Bloodworks or herring. Maybe catch a perch or two and set him loose live lined with a weight. You'll definitely hook cats and maybe a big striper or two. They're there. 

Also, while you're bottom fishing, you can still cast for shad. You'll be closer to the edge of the current so you'll have a better position there. Check with Danny at Fletchers, he'll set you straight.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

French-don't use sinkers on your herrings.cast and let it drift.it works for me there.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks guys. does fletcher provide life jackets with the boat rental? thanks!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

and/or anchors for that matter.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes to both questions.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks fishbreath... I may give it a try this evening.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey French*

Check with Otter and brad (bwoodhouse) i think. They tore the fish up last year there as will did others. Haines point can be a good spot, I think it was Jamaica Fisherman who got a 40"+ rock there last year.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What makes fishing at Fletchers so good is the fact that the river narrows down there and there is deep water very close by. All the bait fish (and big fish) have to go through the gorge. Lots of places for big rockfish to ambush herring, shad and perch. Less expanse of territory to cover for fishermen as well. In otherwords, the fish have to swim by you and you can just about cast to the other side of the river if you need to.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I may try it next Monday. I am not going to be able to get out of here until 5:00 tonight, so $20 is a bit steep for 2 hours of fishing. I broke down and got a dip net, and I am going to hit up Hains Point after work and try it there until after dark.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

I have some questions about the fish being caught in Hains Point and Fletchers. Can you eat the white perch being caught from both locations? Is there a size and creel limit for them this year.

I know that there is a warning printed on the fishing regulations booklet that you get with the license that it is not safe to eat the catfish. How about the perch, herring and stripers?

Might try this weekend.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

f210 said:


> I have some questions about the fish being caught in Hains Point and Fletchers. Can you eat the white perch being caught from both locations? Is there a size and creel limit for them this year.
> 
> I know that there is a warning printed on the fishing regulations booklet that you get with the license that it is not safe to eat the catfish. How about the perch, herring and stripers?
> 
> Might try this weekend.


Personally, I wouldn't eat anything that comes out of there :--| 

When are you coming up this weekend? I might try to hit Fletcher's if the weather's nice...lots of shad in the water!  
_____________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Just north of 14 st bridge*

On the VA side just north of the 14th st bridge is a great area to fish. Just South of Pentagon Lagoon entrance. Nice grassey area and the surf fishing is fantastic. VA license is required but with a surf rod it rocks. Park at Bird Memorial and walk over Pentagon Lagoon bridge. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Personally, I wouldn't eat anything that comes out of there :--|
> 
> When are you coming up this weekend? I might try to hit Fletcher's if the weather's nice...lots of shad in the water!
> _____________________
> *WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


That warning is intended for the year round residents of the river. The spawning perch, stripers, shad, and herring are coming straight from the ocean and thus have not been there long enough to get polluted. That said, one fish fry per month....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> That warning is intended for the year round residents of the river. The spawning perch, stripers, shad, and herring are coming straight from the ocean and thus have not been there long enough to get polluted. That said, one fish fry per month....


I know that, that's why I said "personally"  I don't like fish _that_ much to chance eating something out of the Potomac :redface: 
_____________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Personally, I wouldn't eat anything that comes out of there :--|
> 
> When are you coming up this weekend? I might try to hit Fletcher's if the weather's nice...lots of shad in the water!
> _____________________
> *WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


Not sure what day yet. Have to get a DC license from Fletchers first then probably proceed to Hains Point to dipnet some herring. They make good crab bait in the summertime.

Is Canal Road open in both directions during the weekend. Once had a difficult time entering the Fletcher's compound. What is the best way to get in there if it is just one-way?

A couple of years ago, you can catch big sized white perch (11 to 14 are common) just fishing from the shore at Fletchers. You will see all types of fish jumping around and swimming in the clear water just in front of you and you can easily fill a 5 gallon bucket in no time.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Go to the Maine Avenue Wharf and they will have all the herring you want . Forget the shore thing if you want to keep from getting snagged while striper fishing . Just rent a friggin' boat ! Fresh herring is the ticket ! You don't have to row very far and if you have a small outboard like I do than you can move around til you get on the fish . Forget what Paula " The Dock Lady " has to say and try and get a few tips from Danny Ward .


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

old linesides said:


> Go to the Maine Avenue Wharf and they will have all the herring you want . Forget the shore thing if you want to keep from getting snagged while striper fishing . Just rent a friggin' boat ! Fresh herring is the ticket ! You don't have to row very far and if you have a small outboard like I do than you can move around til you get on the fish . Forget what Paula " The Dock Lady " has to say and try and get a few tips from Danny Ward .


Exactly!


----------

